# Looking for advice from 330Ci owners on potential purchase



## HDClown (Oct 3, 2003)

Looking for advice from 330Ci drivers. I just located a 2003 330Ci 5sp in colors and options exactly the way a want. I'm not interested in the newly facelifted cars, even if I can get ZHP if I order abrand new one. I'm trying to keep myself under 40k. The car is a CPO with 2300 miles (yes, that's 2300, not missing a zero). It's premium/sport/cold/xenon/nav, so it's got all the goodies. It's going for $38k. This agrees with KBB price. This is a good deal correct?

In any event, my other choice is a G35 Coupe, a brand new 2004 6sp model, again, loaded, NAV and all.

I drove an auto coupe (not 6sp to test) and it was nice all around. My biggest complaint is stiff and annoying seat bolsters. Trying to find some locals in Orlando who have broken in seats so I can see if it gets better.

I like the looks of both cars. My current car is a 2001 A4 1.8T quattro tiptronic. So I'm going to a manual and a coupe. I'm looking for something different, which both the 330Ci and G35C offer . I'm also looking for more power/speed. The G35C is clearly well ahead of the 330C in torq/hp, but when th enumbers are put down, from what I've seen, the 330Ci is only 2 tenth slower, which is pretty impressive for the power difference. A few basic boltons to the 330Ci (chip, exhaust, intake) seem toi bring those numbers even or make the 330Ci faster.

In any event, I'm looking for advice from people who went through a similar decision, or 330Ci drivers who havn't substancial seat time in a G35C and can offer a fair comparison.

Lastly, if there are any folks with 330Ci's in the Orlando area who wouldn't mine getting together for a few minutes for me to see a car up close and person without screwing around with the dealers, that would be great.


----------



## grayghost (Jan 10, 2003)

I drove the auto G35 Sedan... By the time the coupe and 6sp was available, I had ordered my 330Ci. I looked at what they offered and what I wanted and went for the 330Ci, and at a total cost (before state taxes) of about $35K... very little more than a G35 would have cost. How did I manage the low cost?? By using European Delivery and only going for options I actually wanted (I have no desire for moonroof, etc). ( For the financials part, you should also consider the resale values.) My total cost for a 2004 Ci, even with 5% state tax, was less than what you're looking at. Of course, if you really want the PP, etc., it will cost more.
For me, the G35C was not really an option... it's really only a 2-seater, and I wanted to have 4 real seats and a reasonable trunk. I was considering a 6sp G35 Sedan for a while.
But, if 0-60 times are really important, the G35 will be a little quicker.. There are some relatively mild add-ons for the 330Ci, but don't expect big improvements. To me, the 330Ci is just more fun to drive... Remember, the 2003 330Ci is a 5sp, you get 6sp in the 2004.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

IMO, there really is no comparison. Yes, the G35 is cheaper but so what. It'll also have a poorer resale value if/when the time comes for you. My brother bought a G35 sedan, 6sp which I drove back in August. He agreed that although his car is nice, mine was much more fun to drive and had he been financially able, would have gone for the 3 coupe.

If you managed to find the topaz blue combo you wanted, I'd jump all over it. If you don't do it now, I guarantee you'll regret it later on when you realize the G35 leaves a few things to be desired. With those options and low mileage, you can't go wrong. Make the call! :thumbup:

BTW, you'll get used to the bolsters and start turning your nose up at car seats without them.


----------



## ta330ci (Apr 4, 2003)

While I haven't driven a G35 coupe, I've been in one at the dealer. The first thing that I noticed was that the interior is not anywhere near the 330ci's in terms of quality and design. The silver-plastic center column looks modern now, but in 3 years it may look pretty cheesey. The BMW's interior in my opinion is a classic design that will last for a long time. I feel the same way about the exterior of these cars. I have a friend that is in the market for a car, she drove the G35 and a 325ci, and she preferred the 325, despite its even bigger power difference. The best 0-60 time I've seen for a 330ci of 5.8 seconds pretty much equals that of the G35. That said, the G35 coupe is a cool car at a good price. But the BMW's feel, design and engineering are well worth the extra money. It's rare to find a used car with low miles and the exact options you want, go for it!


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

If the body style of a G35 doesnt bother you and the interior is what you are looking for -

Go G35..

Long term I will say I think it is destined to be "out of style" it has very contemporary looks, but looks is always based on opinion.


Good luck ! - realistically both are nice !


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

i hate when they use kbb's for selling a car but refuse to use kbb trade-in value.


----------



## beam3 (Sep 3, 2003)

HDClown...I was looking at the same 2 vehicles last year when I decided to go with the 330ci. So I opted for the 03 330ci, 5spd. in alpine white w/ black leather. I didn't take the premium package for the reason being that you can't replace the wood trim with the aluminum. So I added the xenons, (a must) moonroof, heated seats, sport package w/ the 18" wheel upgrade, and the HK sound. All this for 38k and change. MSRP was $40,895. Not a bad deal... 

For me being 6'-2", the Infiniti was a little too small in the interior as my head brushed up againt the headliner. Also I found the exhaust note to be a little to whiney for a car producing almost 290 hp. The 330 has a much deeper and softer engine/exhaust note that is music to my ears. Sometimes I don't know if I should listen to the radio or the engine and the exhaust. lol. My advice is this, go with what you originally wanted. I have always wanted a BMW, although it was an M3 which was way over my budget I am completely satisfied with the 330ci. And saving 5-6k on a car that isn't even broken in an added bonus.


----------



## HDClown (Oct 3, 2003)

I drove an 04 330Ci last night and it help me make up my mind. The BMW has much more ammenities (heck, the G35C doesn't even have power seats yet) and I liked the feel and fit more on the BMW. 

I found a perfect 03 CPO 330Ci. The colors/options I want, and only 2300 miles (dealer demo). The issue is I think I'd like to have the 6sp and the revised engine that the ZHP will offer. Many people I've spoke with said the ZHP in the 330i feels like a lot more than 10 more HP.

THe dilemna with a 04 330Ci ZHP is that I figure it will be $45-46k. I can get CPO 02 M3's for that price, with good options. So in march I will do CPO searching for the next month and see if I can find the right M3. If not, I'll probably order a 330Ci ZHP.


----------



## beam3 (Sep 3, 2003)

You got the right idea...if I was to get a new vehicle again I'd look for a CPO M3. Under 10k miles and 1-2 years old you can save 10-12k.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

No need to pay for CPO, the S54 already got warranty up to 100k miles. Check out these guys. Most are SMG though, but I'm sure they will have more 6spds. I bought my car from them and they were great. A guy in my company bought his M3 there too.

--Andrew


----------



## HDClown (Oct 3, 2003)

Only oil lubed engine parts are warrantied to 100k. That's not the entire engine, albeit a good part of it. But CPO is still better since that covers A LOT more then just the engine. There can be other costly items to consider breaking down, especially if you aren't sure of the previous history of the M3.

I've looked at Auto Sports of Dallas website many many times. They havn't had the configuration I want yet but I check frequently.



ayn said:


> No need to pay for CPO, the S54 already got warranty up to 100k miles. Check out these guys. Most are SMG though, but I'm sure they will have more 6spds. I bought my car from them and they were great. A guy in my company bought his M3 there too.
> 
> --Andrew


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

I test drove the G35 Coupe. It was nice, but it seemed like a 4/5th scale of the 330Ci. Everything is just a little bit bigger in the 330Ci, so if that's important to you then stick with the BMW. I like the ability of hauling my day at Costco home with me in the trunk, something i don't think i could do in the Infiniti. 

Plus as others have mentioned, you know what the BMW is going to be like in 10 years because you see them on the road. Look at some 10 year old Infiniti's today...


----------

